# Found a great site to buy SW fish, critters,



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm not sure if anyone's been here before...or has been posted already...but here it goes.

www.satwaterfish.com

The prices are way better than anything i've ever seen...and to top it off, FREE SHIPPING! Even on live rock!!!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

with a min. 75 dollar order..... they have really good forums too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

not a bad place.thanks for sharing


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

that is a nice site!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

WOW







NOW I KNOW WHERE TO GO FOR SALTYS


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Along with community sponsors, we should have a known/helpful link page. That way people can search, shop, and compare alot of suppliers all through P-fury.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

they are sold out of everyting


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> they are sold out of everyting


 Oops didn't notice that everything was sold out....weird...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

love that site
check it everyday
they are always updating


----------

